# Axminster honing guide



## mikebarnes0_0 (20 Jul 2008)

Its fairly simple to calculate the projection of a tool to be honed from the front edge of a honing guide in order to achieve a specific angle. The table below is only appropriate for the Axminster de luxe honing guide (to nearest millimeter).

Deg	mm
25	51
26	48
27	46
28	44
29	42
30	40
31	38
32	37
33	35
34	34
35	32

The formlula is easy to use in a spreadsheet for any guide.

Height, from bottom of roller to top of support plate/SIN(Required angle*PI()/180) then deduct the distance from the centre of the roller to the front of the support plate.

It is easy to make a jig to measure the tool projection and set the tool square.


----------

